# Diabetic Icing



## suzanne25 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I've been trying since the Holidays to find a recipe for a decorative cookie icing, similar to royal icing, but one that uses something other than confectioners sugar, that diabetic children could eat. Is there anything using powdered milk or something else sweetened with artificial sweetener? Maybe using cream cheese? They're going into gift bags, so the frosting needs to dry hard. Thank You.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, not the cheepest way, but it works, and is ok with diabetics is to use SPLENDA. Measure for measure sugar replacer.

Mind you, a 2 cup box of splenda will cost around 2 or 3 dollars, and if you need to make a fair bit of icing...well it will get pricey. You may be better of thinking of a glazed fruit topping. Gelatin sweetened with splenda would be cheeper than icing.


----------



## suzanne25 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dear KeeperOfTheGood, Great suggestion, I will try it. As they are special gifts, cost is not a factor. Thank you so much for taking the time to answer.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

If expense is not an issue, you might look into maltitol -- you can get it at those low carb stores that have popped up, or you can buy it online. They use maltitol in a lot of diabetic foods. Last I saw at one of those stores it was about $17 per lb, but it has the consistency of powdered sugar, and you can even make hard candy from it. Be sure to sift it -- it gets kinda clumped up in the package.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

You are welcome. Diabetes sucks. My mom developed chemically induced diabetes shortly before the end, and that didn't help her in those final months at all.

I did some googleing and didn't find a heck of a lot. The other suggestion I am unfamiliar working with. Splenda I use at home. My son is nuts-wound-tight with nothing in him, and sugars just send him over the deep edge.

This is one link, with a recipe that I have found repeated several times on the net. Good as a guide to start with anyway http://www.cakencandysupply.com/Reci...-frosting.html

From there, its going to be a matter of some hands on research. Trial batches and a phone cal to you local diabetes foundation. Usually they will have access to all the ins and outs of cooking for diabetics. I do know that controlled diabetics can enjoy full carbed full sugared treats, but that they do need to appropriately adjust their insulins etc. Still, worth the phone call to see what local community resources there are.

Yup, I find that living as though my son is diabetic, and watching sugar has actually really helped the overall heath and happiness of the family. I even found that my annual self indulgent post easter chocolate binge really wasn't satisfying!! I mean, chocolate!! was!! unsatisfying!!!!! OMG!!

Certainly some info to start with and some directions to go on. Do let us know how it turns out, and what you eventually concocted that did or didn't work.

Keeps

OH!!! Fast final google, and http://www.spipolyols.com/applications.html looks right interesting!!!


----------



## suzanne25 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you also, Metrakay. I will look into Maltitol.


----------

